# Quick question



## Mahir (10/2/17)

So we all have 'hotboxed' a room or car or something while vaping. I would just like to know if there are any effects large amounts of vapor in a confined space can have on your eyes? I was vaping earlier by the window and a breeze blew all the vapor back into my face. I continued to do so, as I didn't want a foggy room. Later I had eye irritations and want to know if it could have been the vapor? Side note. I have problems with my eyes prevaping.


----------



## zadiac (10/2/17)

Nope. Not that I know of. I regularly get vapor in my eyes and I haven't had any side effects. Maybe it'll differ from person to person.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## wikus (10/2/17)

Mahir said:


> So we all have 'hotboxed' a room or car or something while vaping. I would just like to know if there are any effects large amounts of vapor in a confined space can have on your eyes? I was vaping earlier by the window and a breeze blew all the vapor back into my face. I continued to do so, as I didn't want a foggy room. Later I had eye irritations and want to know if it could have been the vapor? Side note. I have problems with my eyes prevaping.


It might be an allergic reaction?!


----------



## Silver (10/2/17)

Hi @Mahir

I'm the same as @zadiac 

When I used to smoke, if smoke went into my eyes it was terrible.
Now, if vapour goes into my eyes it doesn't have any effect on me, neither while its happening or later on. 

Maybe this has to do with your eye problems you mention prevaping. 

Just a guess - the breeze itself could have dried out your eyes a bit and led to some irritation

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

